# Eius honoris gratia thensaurum hic habebit Euclio [feci thesaurum ut hic reperiret Euclio]



## bacchebenevenies

I can't understand this phrase.
Please help me...
It's from "Aulularia".


> Eius honoris gratia thensaurum hic habebit Euclio.


¿What does it mean?
Thank you so much.

Bisous.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aulularia, Prologus, 25-26. Habla el Lar familiaris de la hija de Euclión a quien quiso favorecer porque ella le rendía culto con coronas de flores;


> […] Eius honoris gratia / feci thesaurum ut hic reperiret Euclio, / […]


Traducción al español:
En consideración a ella formé un tesoro para que (lo) encontrase este Euclión.
Formé un tesoro (_feci thesaurum_) entiéndase como 'acumular un tesoro y esconderlo'.
_Gratia_ es un ablativo emancipado de la declinación de _gratia_, 'motivo', y usado como "preposición de causa que rige genitivo" y se pospone en vez de anteceder a su sintagma como todas las preposiciones. En realidad (ya lo denuncia el orden del sintagma) es un un _sintagma nominal del tipo CN en genitivo + núcleo substantivo_: _eius honoris_ (CN en genitivo), _gratia_ (núcleo substantivo en ablativo). En español se usa en la lengua culta un latinismo con esta construcción _uerbi gratia_, 'por ejemplo'.


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Te agradezco muchísimo, realmente.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la he entendido perfectamente.
Un saludo.
PD: De cualquier forma, creo que has analizado otra oración.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tu oración no estaba bien transcrita. Y no la analicé. El análisis es éste:
_*Sujeto*_: la desinencia *-i *(= 'yo') de 1ª persona del pretérito perfecto _feci_.
_*Verbo transitivo activo*_ y _*núcleo verbal*_ de la oración: *feci*. 
_*Objeto directo*_: *thesaurum*.
_*Complemento adverbial final*_: la oración subordinada adverbial final *ut hic reperiret Euclio* (sujeto _hic Euclio_, verbo _reperiret_, nexo final _ut_).
_*Complemento adverbial de causa*_: el sintagma *eius honoris gratia*, que ya te explique en mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## miruli

pero cuál es el análisis para la oración "Eius honoris gratia thensarum hic habebit Euclio" ?
gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así con (_*thesaurum*_ y no *_thensarum_), en esta simplificación escolar del original plautino sería *hic Euclio* (sujeto), *habebit* (verbo transitivo activo) *thesaurum* (OD) *eius honoris gratia* (CC). Pero la traducción no se corresponde con el sentido original, ya que así, mutilada, la oración se traduciría: "Este (el tal) Euclión tendrá un tesoro por motivo de su honor/gloria", como ves, si comparas con la traducción de la cita plautina completa que ofrecí más arriba, esto no tiene mucho sentido, en especial el CC que no se sabría encajar (si conoces el original) ya que el tesoro lo constituye el Lar familiar, que es el que está hablando, como premio para la hija de Euclión, no para éste.


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Claro, según parece la oración ha sido sujeta a modificaciones, y es ahora una adaptación.
De cualquier forma te agradezco infinitamente por la ayuda brindada.
Un saludo
Bache


----------



## miruli

gracias por la ayuda!!


----------

